# Floriani Commercial Products Offers Stabilizer Starter Kit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

When you’re new to embroidery, you don’t always know what supplies you are going to need. Floriani Commercial eliminates the guesswork with its handy commercial embroidery starter kit (CESK). 

Products in this kit have been carefully selected to meet the most common demands of any embroidery shop. It includes a medium tearaway and a medium cutaway for everyday embroidery jobs; an ultra heavyweight tearaway for caps, and Perfect Stick tearaway for hoopless applications such as ties, socks, etc. 

No Show Mesh Fusible is ideal for lightweight light-colored fabrics where a regular tearaway or cutaway often shows through the garment. Heat N Sta is a fusible tearaway that is perfect for stabilizing lightweight woven fabrics (cotton, fine linen, shirt weight denim) that tend to shift during the hooping and embroidery process.

Heat N Gone is a heat removable film that can be used as a topping or stabilizer on all fabrics that can withstand a temperature of 260°–300° F (120°-140° C). Press N Bond is ideal for creating patches and emblems. It is paired with a heat craft tool for trimming and sealing the borders of appliqué and patches. 

Finally, the kit includes the 24 most-popular colors of Floriani brand polyester thread on 5,000-meter cones. 

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

